# Latex Brain



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't take any pics of the process but it's pretty simple.

I started with one of those brain gelatin molds.









I then sprayed the inside of it with PAM cooking spray. 
Next I poured in a small amount of latex and started turning/tilting the mold so that the latex would start covering the interior of the mold.

I let it the first layer dry (only covering a small area in the bottom at first) and then started with some more latex working my way to the top.

I continued this process until I got what I thought would be a good thickness.

After about 24 hours I popped out a brain. I should have taken a picture, but I stretched it over my head like a bald cap and with a little more latex I think I could have the start to a pretty good costume.

I had an old mask that the hair had come off of so I cut out the crown and then glued the brain to a styrofoam head and then glued the mask down over that. Using a little latex here and there to connect the 2. Then I just painted on some spirit store blood to finish it off.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Pretty cool idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to see a picture of you wearing this. After all, Draik took a video of himself with pantyhose on his head to share with the Forum - it's only fair


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

OK, but I'll have to make another one. It maybe after the halloween season, but I'll make another one and then take a pic of me wearing it. Somebody just remind me a little further down the road!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"Check out the big brain on Brad"

Great idea, Joker. You could probably sell those.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks real nice Joker.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> "Check out the big brain on Brad"
> 
> Great idea, Joker. You could probably sell those.


Thanks but who has time for that...lol. I just wanted to pass my idea, experience and pics along to others


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like it. great idea !!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic idea, Thnx!
I'm doing a mad scientist lab area this year so this will be a great addition for that. Not sure if I will have just the brain in a specieman jar of some kind, or it I should maybe do an autopsy table and have the brain attached to the subjects head. I'll have to see how mine comes out and then decide.
Thnx for the idea.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!!!! LOL LOL Great job!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

fick209 said:


> Fantastic idea, Thnx!
> I'm doing a mad scientist lab area this year so this will be a great addition for that. Not sure if I will have just the brain in a specieman jar of some kind, or it I should maybe do an autopsy table and have the brain attached to the subjects head. I'll have to see how mine comes out and then decide.
> Thnx for the idea.


If you want to just create a brain prop I'd use some poly fill or similar after doing what I did and then add some more latex to close it up. Other wise it might not hold its shape with out some sort of internal support.

...or you could always just put it on the top of a styro foam wig head


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

joker said:


> If you want to just create a brain prop I'd use some poly fill or similar after doing what I did and then add some more latex to close it up. Other wise it might not hold its shape with out some sort of internal support.
> 
> ...or you could always just put it on the top of a styro foam wig head


I have an excellent mask to go with it when done so I'm just going to basically do the same as you and glue the brain and mask to a styrofoam head, Then attach to my autopsy body.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey joker... You still owe us a picture...



joker said:


> OK, but I'll have to make another one. It maybe after the halloween season, but I'll make another one and then take a pic of me wearing it. Somebody just remind me a little further down the road!


...just saying...


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That came out really nice.


----------

